# Can we do another pic thread?



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

So many or our wonderful couples in here are celebrating anniversaries of late (Miss Pam and I will be celebrating 34 years of marriage on Aug 4th. Actually it's 34 for Pam. It's actually 40 for me. I was married to my ex for 6 years and I mean to get credit for every moment of that, I'm here to te'ya!  ) 

I thought it would be nice to have a thread of folks posting recent pics of themselves with their wives/husbands/signifigant others. I'll kick things off with this 2-year old pic of us taken by me via 10 second delay timer on the digital. on the occasion of my 60th birthday.

I can't wait to see all the smilin' faces....:doowapsta


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

WalkinJack,

Come on, here!  ....Stop posing with that obvious high school girl! .... I've always heard of the fountain of youth, but if you have found it -- which is obvious -- share it with us.... By the way, congrats!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Raine and me! Just got these back!

Can we post some kid pics Jack?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

How 'bout one of ma girlfriend?


----------



## Crab_n_Fisher (Jan 7, 2005)

The goose that laid the golden egg...And my name is Jack!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

That's cool, Jack ... I don't think we have a pic together that's not at least 2 years old. Will have to fix that! 

I didn't know you could take credit for ex's ?!?!? That gives me 32 years ... will have to check with Pam on hers.

Nice pic, HM ... very nice.


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, Ill give it a try but the kids gotta go too.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> OK, Ill give it a try but the kids gotta go too.


Wow, PalmsUp...You were blessed with some boys! LOL Great looking family from what I can see from that pic (it's a little small).

Don't be a stranger around here. Post up!

Got some greenage coming yer way! LOL

Harbormaster too, but got spread some before giving to Jack again. :spineyes:


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Great Idea Mr. Jack.....I'll wait till Robs gets home from the ranch and let her pick one..







....that would be best for me..







..LOL...she hid da scanner...









some great Pics...I'm likeing this thread...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

*Forty and Counting:*

Forty years ago a young Army aviator met a young Alabama girl (who was told by her father not to date those "pilot guys"). A short courtship ensued and soon we were married...many said it would never last, we were too different! Well now forty years later, two grown children and three grandkids were still here.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> ...she hid da scanner...


Can't imagine why, Chief. :rotfl:


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm gonna run out of greenies on this thread! LOL

That's a happy looking picture of you, Richard and Bobbie. Sure enjoyed that day with you guys.


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Can't find one of just the 2 of us, so here is the entire family with in-laws.....


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

*Marsha & I*

Here is one of the few we have together. Usually I am taking the pix. From Aug 2005. Redfish on Baffin Bay - Great Trip!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

shanegair said:


> Can't find one of just the 2 of us, so here is the entire family with in-laws.....


Beautiful! I tell ya, my greenies won't last long! LOL


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

*Here's us.*

I'd hate to say when these pics were taken. Some are more recent than others. Here's Mr & Mrs Soapeddler. We celebrate 20 years of marital bliss in August.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Chief Charlie, here's one I love of you two. Loving life and having fun!


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Well, this is the most recent one I can find of us together ... need to get out from behind the camera!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm gonna need some help. I greenied Aggie91 and Soappeddler, but I'm gonna run out soon.

I love these kind of threads.

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Wow Bob...you been holding out!!!! Halibit..awesome....

Great looking couple too!!!


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

pelican said:


> Well, this is the most recent one I can find of us together ... need to get out from behind the camera!


That's some big friggin flounder!:slimer:


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Pelican--great pic!--and WHEN we goin' fishin--I got the BEER!--u guys r cool!


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanx Baygal! It's time for you to post some more pix too so we can help you reload!!

BTW, this is a pretty sweet thread. It's nice to put faces with the names! About the only 2 guys on this forum I would know in person are Hooked Up & Activescrape!!!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bay Gal said:


> I'm gonna need some help. I greenied Aggie91 and Soappeddler, but I'm gonna run out soon.
> 
> I love these kind of threads.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


How can I help? You've been so generous with the greenies! Coach me through this and I'll do what I can!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Swampus said:


> Pelican--great pic!--and WHEN we goin' fishin--I got the BEER!--u guys r cool!


Say the word, man. Let us know. Bring the kiddos and let's have a day of it. We'll fish then fry up our catch (or what's in the freezer.) LOL

That would be a blast.

Now, post a pic of your family?!!! LOL


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bay gal . . . I greenied Soap peddler (to the very best of my limited abilities) for you!

SP . . .Nice pix it's nice to see couples havin fun


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> I'm gonna need some help. I greenied Aggie91 and Soappeddler, but I'm gonna run out soon.
> 
> I love these kind of threads.
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


Gracias, Amiga ... that's where I ran out.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Aggie91 said:


> Thanx Baygal! *It's time for you to post some more pix too so we can help you reload!!*
> 
> BTW, this is a pretty sweet thread. It's nice to put faces with the names! About the only 2 guys on this forum I would know in person are Hooked Up & Activescrape!!!


Pelican posted our pic for us. You can help by greening the others that post. Click on the scales in the upper right hand corner of their post, and spread the love. LOL

ps. You're in good company with those guys! BUT, you need to make a gathering and meet some more, too.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Aggie91 said:


> Bay gal . . . I greenied Soap peddler (to the very best of my limited abilities) for you!
> 
> SP . . .Nice pix it's nice to see couples havin fun


We've been very blessed to visit some special and magical places over the years and have had an immeasurable amount of fun.

Thanks for the greenies! I love THIS (TTMB) place! I'm trying to reciprocate "to the best of my limited abilities." (sorry but I'm still new at this)

P

"Better than I deserve."


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bay Gal said:


> Pelican posted our pic for us.
> 
> ps. You're in good company with those guys! BUT, you need to make a gathering and meet some more, too.


Duh!! I knew that Sorry Pelican!!!


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Just cruisin....*

Key West, Belieze, Cuzin-mel.....


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

HOLY BANDWIDTH BATMAN!! This is going great. Thanks to all who posted these absolutely wonderful pics

Keep 'em comin' y'all!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Key West, Belieze, Cuzin-mel.....


Bee-u-ti-ful! You guys are some of my favorite peeps! LOL

I'll have to catch ya on the flip side for the greenies. I'm over my limit for this night.

Don't forget to let us know when your schedule frees up. We gotta get together for dinner, or fishing or something!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

17 yrs together July 1st...still wondering how she has put up with me all these years.....and I have to throw the daughter in the pic...hard to believe she is already 6


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Beauty and the Beast*

Here is my beauty, did I tell ya she was blind? lol Been the best 12 years of my life and still goin.

Z


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Bay Gal said:


> Bee-u-ti-ful! You guys are some of my favorite peeps! LOL
> 
> I'll have to catch ya on the flip side for the greenies. I'm over my limit for this night.


I got ya covered Baygal!


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Zac, 

The young Lady must be one of your daughters . . . but who is the ugly cuss with her???

Good to "see you" around LOL

Nice Pix!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

OK...i have clearence.....LOL
A lot of Love and Romance in those pics....I've been out of greenies but I'm taking names.....Awesome Pics!!!
.............................................................. 
Past Anniv.s

Sea of Cortez..after a day of Hobie-cating...

Banco Chinchorro....25mis off Mex/Belize...Our friends loan us their cabin.....Robinson Carusoe...Week at a time..just the 2 of us...Paradise.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

gaitorbait - Ooooraah! Semper Fi!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

wading_fool said:


> 17 yrs together July 1st...still wondering how she has put up with me all these years.....and I have to throw the daughter in the pic...hard to believe she is already 6


I'm gonna have to start a 'greenie, I owe you' log. LOL

That's a great picture, and your daughter is a joy! How beautiful!


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Thanks BayGal......


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Zac, Charlie, you guys have to all wrapped up. Wonderful guys with awesome ladies. I know you count your blessings every day. Beautiful, and thanks for those inspiring pics.


----------



## WhiteH20_Princess (Mar 30, 2006)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Key West, Belieze, Cuzin-mel.....


Since he didn't mention it.......Just celebrated our 10 years of togetherness in June....and going on 3 years in September of actual wedded bliss (just a formality!)


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry, but gotta show off the kiddos.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Backlasher and I celebrated 40 years of marriage last November. We went to Hawaii, and had a wonderful time. I said, "It'll be a once-in-a-lifetime experience."

But he had a severe case of "cabin fever" while he was recovering from his neck & elbow surgery that he had in February. And doggoned if he didn't call our reservation place and schedule another trip to Hawaii for this September! 

Here's a pic of us while we were in Hawaii.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Soapeddler said:


> Sorry, but gotta show off the kiddos.


Wow! Your daughter is beautiful, and dont' tell your son how handsome he is in that picture. That dawg looks spoiled, too! LOL


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

From left, my oldest daughter, my blushing bride of 28 years, and my oldest son. I'm a lucky man. I really put her through it for the first 10.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Betty, I can't SEE you in that little picture! LOL


Here's the wonderful couple that we love SO MUCH!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My bride and me.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

A couple more of me and Backlasher on a fishing trip, but not in the pic together.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

activescrape said:


> From left, my oldest daughter, *my blushing bride of 28 years,* and my oldest son. I'm a lucky man. I really put her through it for the first 10.


Yep, you are blessed! Good looking family. So when are you gonna bring them to a gathering so we can meet them?

ps. Always enjoy your posts.

GUY...I know you have more hair than that now! LOL You two are so blessed with each other and those beautiful daughters. Hug them all for me!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

The crew! 10 years this year!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Flynm said:


> The crew! 10 years this year!


Wow! Beautiful family you have there!

I can't believe all the 'mugs' coming out of the woodworks. LOL

I've followed your posts for a long time, and it's nice to put a face with the 'Flying M'.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Awesome picture Tom!


Flynm said:


> The crew! 10 years this year!


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I'll have to find & scan some of Momma & I, don't have any on the 'puter.
Did find one of Bob with Ms Pam peeking in from the back ground at Sam's Beach.

Jeff


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Me and my beautiful bride on our Wedding Day in Belize. And the whole crew, this past Christmas. 

Boy, I sure had a lot more hair back then.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My wife of 9 yrs and my 3 yr old little boy. Pic taken for our x-mas card this past year.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

*Bubba, Bubbaette and Billy Bob*

All these pictures are awesome.

Our 25th anniversary as of next January. Our pride and joy (William Robert) in the middle.
My husband says the 25th anniversary is not silver - it's power tools. Now that I think about it every anniversary he says that. That's OK, which anniversary is fishing tackle? No more of this gold, silver, bronze, paper stuff.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice thread, wj. what a bunch of handsome _2coolers._


----------



## Kingchaser1 (May 28, 2006)

*Some Family and OLD FRIENDS*

I just hate people who lie so much that thay begian to believe there own lies and the things thay do to there spouses thirteen years out of twenty five.
"BRUTAL"


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

TXPalerider!

Brad, you went way over your means when you landed that one ! Shes a looker and what a great family!


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Wow Bob...you been holding out!!!! Halibit..awesome....
> 
> Great looking couple too!!!


Come on Chief, don't ya know a Tiki Island flounder when you see one! :rotfl:


----------



## ROSIE (May 23, 2004)

Here is a pic of Darrell and me at thompsons in baytown during one of the trinity trout series.

rosie


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Bay Gal said:


> Wow! Your daughter is beautiful, and dont' tell your son how handsome he is in that picture. That dawg looks spoiled, too! LOL


Thanks Bay Gal. We are blessed with a couple of beautiful kids and one spoiled rotten dawg.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

An old one but one of my favorites! Duck hunting above Lake Buchannan on LCRA land!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> An old one but one of my favorites! Duck hunting above Lake Buchannan on LCRA land!


Yeah, you don't look too bad for an 84 year old man! LOL
Had any birthdays recently? :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mrs Backlasher said:


> Yeah, you don't look too bad for an 84 year old man! LOL
> Had any birthdays recently? :rotfl:


 It's hard to have more than a couple a year anymore! They're so stressful! :biggrin:


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Here's my better half in the first picture (I married up) and then the second is Shelley, and our three boys 8,10, almost 12. Oh yea and the dog(s). We have been married for 105 years- that's what I tell everybody - after 10 years I started counting in dog years (15+ years)


----------



## TroutSnatcher (Jun 27, 2005)

*The wife and I*

Mr./Mrs. Troutsnatcher...


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> An old one but one of my favorites! Duck hunting above Lake Buchannan on LCRA land!


Duck Huntin!!!! Now yer Talkin!!!!









Me and Ma "German Short Hair Retriever"...shes gotta hard bite sometimes.....









But she ain't Gun Shy and I don't have to get my feet wet!!!!!!









She can get some kind of mad when I talk her into shootin a spoonie...No honey, Its a Mallard...trust me.







LOL


----------



## jackfish (May 21, 2004)

35 years together and still going strong. She loves to fish and for our 35th anniversary, she wanted a new Tarpon 120 Kayak. What more could a guy ask for. We have two wonderful grown kids and as soon as we can sell our house we are moving to Rockport.

Jack


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Me and MrsG at our annual 4th or July Parade Bash. 23 years and 5 kids later. Did I mention the only way I was leaving was in a box?


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*Early March 2006*

June 12th of 2006 marked 24 years of marriage with my soul mate and best friend.


----------



## BillLovesFishin (Oct 7, 2004)

6 years on October 21 with my beautiful wife and the mother of our (Jan 07) beautiful bouncing baby.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

*last year's Christmas pic...*

family pic right b4 our 13th year anniversary & my youngest and niece on my dad's "barbie" horse...


----------



## Coastalsunshine (May 21, 2004)

Don't have a picture of the two of us on my work computer, but here is a picture of my late husband. We were on a cruise trip and this stop was in Mazatlan. 21 great years.

P.S. He's the one in the middle with the sun glasses


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*The Spann "Clan"......*

Heres a manufactured picture we had done last Christmas of the family. Its about the only time we could get the boys to stand still and that close together without fighting!!! LOL!!

Noel


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

PalmsUp said:


> TXPalerider!
> 
> Brad, you went way over your means when you landed that one ! Shes a looker and what a great family!


Well, if that ain't the pot callin' the kettle black. You seem to have married up yourself.


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*Im seeing a pattern here*

Dang, I see a pattern with us guys. We all seem to have married way up the food chain. Im sure the ACLU is proud of TTMB for us all pickin up our ladies at the Texas School for the Blind.:slimer: Great lookin ladies but dang us fellers look rough. lol This is a cool thread.

Z


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*My bride to be:*

What ********* said! Right on bro! Great thread.

I too shall marry up! This is my bride to be and I. Wedding will be Nov. 11 Lord Willing (the weekend before hunting season here so we'll be back for the season opener) so excited 'bout having a new hunting and fishing partner. She can't wait to try out her "sea legs". 

















With JazzMann in the second pic.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

WOW! You fisher guys clean up pretty good. LOL

*Beautiful pictures...keep 'em coming!*

This is a great thread. :biggrin:

I managed to spread a few more greenies, but need some assistance. SO, spread the 'green love' to these fine folks for sharing their families with us.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Speaking of:

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bay Gal again.



Bay Gal said:


> WOW! You fisher guys clean up pretty good. LOL
> 
> *Beautiful pictures...keep 'em coming!*
> 
> ...


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

*My best friend*

Well I had to show off a little myself. He we are me and my best friend!!!!

Mike


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

I know, I know, everyone just couldn't believe how handsome I am....thanks ya'll!!!! Yeah, right!!! I have to agree I married up the chain a bit, right along with a bunch of you other ugly guys!!!! 


Mike


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Heres another....*

Heres another I found of just us. It at my wifes Christams party last year before alot more of whats in my right hand........LOL!!

Noel


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

Ok, found some "better" pix. Ya know, other than a couple of portraits that I cannot scan into the PC, we don't have anything but "casual" pix. These are a little better though:

1) Marsha and I at Tx State Aquarium last year
2) Our Crew for my daughters BD last year


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Here's a couple of pictures of my family.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

oh its a given I married up......she has been pretty tolerable of my hobbies over the years, but now she is into the salt just as bad as I am. Guess I am going to have to break down and start teaching her to handle the boat and load it on and off the trailer....


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Well, Jack, ya let the cat out of the bag real good, my friend. Best thread in a long time. 

Some awesome pics here, everyone ... it's really nice to put some faces with names. I'm building a 2Cool Photo Album for myself ... hmmm, maybe one we can share.

Married up! Us ugly fishermen clean up good! ??? Pffft. OK, OK, guilty too.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

Walkin' Jack said:


> So many or our wonderful couples in here are celebrating anniversaries of late (Miss Pam and I will be celebrating 34 years of marriage on Aug 4th. Actually it's 34 for Pam. It's actually 40 for me. I was married to my ex for 6 years and I mean to get credit for every moment of that, I'm here to te'ya!  )
> 
> I thought it would be nice to have a thread of folks posting recent pics of themselves with their wives/husbands/signifigant others. I'll kick things off with this 2-year old pic of us taken by me via 10 second delay timer on the digital. on the occasion of my 60th birthday.
> 
> I can't wait to see all the smilin' faces....:doowapsta


Jack,

My man, don't you know it's downright sacrelige to tuck in a hawaiian shirt??

Rick


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Here I am with the red head that started it all. Married for 13 years and have been together for 20 years. Yep, the high school hookup.

She picked me up for our first date - I was 15 and she was 16.

She is the reason for the two smaller strawberry blonds in my life, well, I helped .

GCB


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow GCB,

Very Pretty wife and you are a lucky man .. is she a nurse , I am in a profession where I see lots of nurses and just wondering . Everyone here KUDOS graet post Walking Jack!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*HaHA*

Yup GCB, your added to the list my friend. Man, fisherman must be good guys or really good bs'ers cause we got some good lookin women. lol I say again, this has been a cool thread. Im not suprised at all with all us knuckleheads with beautiful women. Great minds think alike.

Z


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

*My better half and the kids*

Three year old pic of the wife and I. I have the stash shaved now, trying to look younger. If thats the case, I better dye the hair. LMAO. Man, I can't remember the last time I wore a tie. Oh, it was three years ago. lol. The second is a pic of my 18 year old son and his girl friend. Man, I remember when I was 18, not a care in the world. The last pic is my soon to be "13" year old daddy's girl. Man, what we do without daddy's girls? My wife has put up with my fishing, hunting and hobbies for almost 19 years. She has a special place in heaven.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

*Oh ****. Mont, please move it*

This was supose to be a reply post to the "can we post another pic thread". Not sure how I messed this one up. Mont, can you help?


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice family, D. Yep, she's got to be a winner as much as you fish.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Ghost,

Pictures 1 and 2 look like "after" and "before" shots, LOL!

I'm sorry, I couldn't help myself. Your family is super, and I'm sure that girl has you wrapped around her finger! Precious.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

ghost said:


> This was supose to be a reply post to the "can we post another pic thread". Not sure how I messed this one up. Mont, can you help?


got it done, amigo.


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Bob, she knows a good thing when she has it. LMAO. Don't tell her I said that!!!!!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Mont


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

ghost said:


> This was supose to be a reply post to the "can we post another pic thread". Not sure how I messed this one up. Mont, can you help?


Man, I never saw anything like this happen berfore?? ?? ??
I hit a bogus key now and then but I never have "accidently" changed the title and number of view. LOL!

Can someone 'splain me how that could happen?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Okay, Now the title is back but the view count is still off. It's times like these when I know I'm over my head trying to use a computer. Think I'll see if I can find my crayons and call it a day! LOL!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

dang, i think it's safe to say that each and every one of you guys married up! maybe there's hope for me yet the second time around.

(hmm... maybe girls just like the smell of bait on a guy. i think i'll throw a few finger mullet in the bathtub before i go out tonight). :biggrin:


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

*The Kids*

Thanks for the comments bros.

Here are the other two sides of the square.

Daddy's girls with mommas looks.

GCB


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Red hair and blue eyes. Just like my baby girl (12 year old).

I always said I wanted a boy first and and girl second and I wanted the girl to have red hair and blue eyes. That's what I got!

Ain't life grand!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

*PFM Machine*

Walkin' Jack, Mont has a PFM machine. PURE FRICKEN MAJIC. I will keep it clean. lol.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Ghost, :rotfl:


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

Soapedler, I think every guy wants a boy. Had I known what little girls were all about, I would have had 3 more. LOL. "Sugar and Spice and Everything Nice". I am in deep trouble in a few years. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade my boy for anything in the world, but it's hard to beat that hug you get every time you walk in the door after a hard days work. My 18 year old son is not near as happy to see me. LOL.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

ghost, I knows whats you bees talkin abouts.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

*Me and Chris*

Here we are going strong at 8 years. No kids yet. That's ok we have all our animals to enjoy for kids.


----------



## centexfisher (Sep 16, 2004)

Me and my babies (or a couple of them anyway)...My wife prefers not to be seen in public with me!


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

Zac, I heard about an average looking guy who was seen with a beautiful girl. His friend wanted to know how he got on with her seeing eye dog! LOL


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

ghost said:


> Soapedler, I think every guy wants a boy. Had I known what little girls were all about, I would have had 3 more. LOL. "Sugar and Spice and Everything Nice". I am in deep trouble in a few years. Don't get me wrong, I wouldn't trade my boy for anything in the world, but it's hard to beat that hug you get every time you walk in the door after a hard days work. My 18 year old son is not near as happy to see me. LOL.


As my dad and grandad told me, with your boys, just wait til' they're 25+ and they'll be your best buddies in the world. Til then, well, wait til they're 25.....


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

The Sheets Family from this past Christmas. We celebrated 9 years on Valentines Day. 

(I hadnt been drinking, yet, when this picture was taken. Honest! Its that dang double flash red-eye reduction that makes me look drunk. At least, thats the story I am sticking with!)

Scott


----------



## CHICKENCHASER (Dec 27, 2005)

*The Cross Family*

First Pic Is Of The Kids And The Mut.

Next Pic Is Of The Family. Been Married 8 Years, Been Together For 13. Man Am I Getting Old.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

*Torn between two lovers! LOL*

My better half for the last 24 years and I hope many more to come.

And of course my best trout to date.LOL Hopefully I get too see her again soon.

Both are beautiful in my eyes!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Inclosed is a picture of Julie , Paul and I 

second picture is my 2 nieces , who are my pride and joy and Good ole unc, is always there with pocket book for clothes or any other thing they need ,.. Did ya say they have me wrapped around their finger. 

Third picture is My Nephew and Confidant #1 man for me ..


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*The Real FisherWoman*

Lately she's been working on her topwater moves. But here's a picture of her first Redfish while wading. She's been a Little for a little less than two months.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

I don't have enough 'green dots' for all these fine pictures. LOL

Gonna start the IOU log now!

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Bay Gal said:


> I don't have enough 'green dots' for all these fine pictures. LOL
> 
> Gonna start the IOU log now!
> 
> Keep 'em coming!


I've got ya...!!!

Wow, a bunch of DANG nice lookin' folks! Who'd've thought!!!

Hope to see y'all on the 7/15 Fish fry date!!!!

Tom


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Janet and I on a Poker Run in Offatt's Bayou last year... 

Fifteen years of wedded perfection!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Melon said:


> My better half for the last 24 years and I hope many more to come.
> 
> And of course my best trout to date.LOL Hopefully I get too see her again soon.
> 
> Both are beautiful in my eyes!


 You dont have one of ya'll together? Here you go! One of TLo's T.O.B.A. fundraisers!

Oh! I caught and ate yore trout last week!  j/k


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Well, my greenie magazine is mt, and I won't have any more rounds for 24hrs....sorry!!!! Good to see so many happy families and it amazes me how we all ended up with some really good looking women. Great thread Jack!!!


Mike


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

First pic is from this week... With our new pride and joy Meghan Elise.. 

Second pic is from this spring on a trip to the Outer Banks, just north of Kitty Hawk...


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Not only are 2Cooler a loving and generous bunch...they are a nice looking group. Great thread...thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Here is one of my Bride & I during our 10 day trip to Alaska. Man oh man, do we want to do a trip like that again!


----------



## texan279 (Oct 13, 2004)

My daughter's first trip to the beach...









Me and the two girls who run my house...









My daughter and my boy...









The three amigos (my daughter and two of her cousins)


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

This was Christmas 2004 in El Campo-youngest son now has hair to his shoulders, oldest graduated from high school and has alot of facial hair! We will be married 23 years on July 16. Couldn't imagine life without Bob! Thank you dear for everything!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

portalto said:


> This was Christmas 2004 in El Campo-youngest son now has hair to his shoulders, oldest graduated from high school and has alot of facial hair! We will be married 23 years on July 16. Couldn't imagine life without Bob! Thank you dear for everything!


You wouldn't happen to know Kevin at the El Campo ISD Maintenance Dept. would you? You kind of look familiar.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This pic is a couple of years old of my wife Fran and I. We've been married 17 years.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Beautiful photos of couples and families and individuals.

All these photos remind me of a story....

One day an older couple was at the train station. They were standing on the platform waving goodbye as their last child departed for college.

The wife turned to her husband and said, "Honey, you're all I've got *left* now!"

He turned to her and said, "I'm all you had to *start* with!"

Sobering thought, isn't it?!


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

The first is me and Trisha at Riverbend 2 months ago. The second is from our trip to Cozumel 2 years ago.

Late,
Cox


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

*By best friend*

Me and my best friend / love of my life.


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

chiefcharlie said:


> Wow Bob...you been holding out!!!! Halibit..awesome....
> 
> Great looking couple too!!!


Speaking of halibut, here is one of me and my wife of 23 years. I don't know why I didn't get a shot of just the 2 of us, this was a six-pak charter we took last Tuesday, me and the wife are the two on the right.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Well, Jack, ya let the cat out of the bag real good, my friend. Best thread in a long time.
> 
> Some awesome pics here, everyone ... it's really nice to put some faces with names. *I'm building a 2Cool Photo Album for myself ... hmmm, maybe one we can share.*
> 
> Married up! Us ugly fishermen clean up good! ??? Pffft. OK, OK, guilty too.


OK, here it is. I had to start capturing these great pics for 'posterity'. I'll add other couples/members over time ... (from my own or submitted photos).

If anyone wants to add, remove or replace their photo, just shoot me a PM or email at fo1969 at yahoo dot com. Gotta limit to 1 per member due to my storage limits. Sorted alphabetically.

This is a Private Album and not available to the general public or Webshots members, only to those who know the link. 

TTMB Members Album

p.s. Jack, you've got a place of honor on the "Title Board" for this great thread.
Bob


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

BLESS YOU, BOB!

That's a great album. I love the "slideshow" feature. I've added the link to my Favorites.

GOOD JOB! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

absolutely great thread! thanks to all who posted up, and what a good-looking bunch.

thanks to pelican, too.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Good idea on the thread Jack and thank you Bob for orgainizing the album. The pictures are great everyone. Keep them coming.


----------



## Aggie91 (Sep 26, 2005)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pelican again."

Dadgumit Pelican, I am outta bullets . . . 

You put some time in on that one! Thanx for the slideshow - that's gonna go in the fav's for sure.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Bob you are awesome, I'm gonna try the greenie, last four times I could not give you one ..


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Bob,

Great work capturing everyone!!! Now we have a "family album". Thanks for all your hard work.

Richard


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

pelican said:


> OK, here it is. I had to start capturing these great pics for 'posterity'. I'll add other couples/members over time ... (from my own or submitted photos).
> 
> If anyone wants to add, remove or replace their photo, just shoot me a PM or email at fo1969 at yahoo dot com. Gotta limit to 1 per member due to my storage limits. Sorted alphabetically.
> 
> ...


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to pelican again.

Shux, Bob! I ain't worth. Still I feel honored and I thank ya kindly fer the honor!


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Our family*

Well I love this thread - It is great to put faces with the names & handles. Here is our group from this past christmas - The woman who has put a smile on my face for everyday of our 19 years of marriage and the 3 blessings that we received with all that smilin!
Steve


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great looking family. You look like a happy man!


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Steve (tatteredflag),

Great photo, just you and 4 gorgeous women! I love the way you've described your family.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Save the 'Oldest' for the end.....*

Well, this thread slipped past me.."Oldtimers Disease" again I guess.

Mr. and Mrs. "T"..and their 'little boy' (6'4") at his 'laid back' Austin wedding last year..

We just celebrated our 55th anniversary last month...

Dang..that's a looooong time with one woman...but well worth it...


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Great looking family and pic, Jim ... wow, 55 years ... Congrats!!!


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Beautiful pics!

Keep 'em coming, so Pelican can keep adding to the photo album.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Tortuga and Mrs.,

Congratulations on that 55th wedding anniversary! And many blessings to you for future years to come.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

*Here's Mine*

I figured I didn't need to ugly up the pic, but here's the best three women on the earth. We've been married 13 years, but together for almost 20.

The 2nd Pic is Aggie Angler and I with our beautifule wives on Valentines day.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Thanks, Bob(Pelican) and Mrs. B..

Little secret for the 55 years...Look at the picture..Her mouth is open and mine is closed.LOL

Kinda like this 'oldie'....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

I guess after 55 years, you have the right to say that!

Congrats!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

LOL.Portalto..yep, over all those years I believe I have lost almost every disagreement that ever came up......and, in retrospect......she was RIGHT every time...I needed a 'tight rein'...and still do...


----------



## Hinezerelli (Jun 8, 2004)

*me and honey*

If I could just do something with her breath and nails


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Our good friend Jim Davenport, and his bride, who lives up in the Texoma area asked me to post these pics that were taken in Sherman Texas on a vist in the not-too-distand-past. 

These are great folks and I'm proud to call 'em friend. It was great to hear from you Jim. A big howdy to the gang from WJ!


----------



## Captain Blood (May 27, 2004)

Me and my honey on our first night in Costa Rica last year. 13 years...time flys when your having fun!


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

My beautiful wife, my three beautiful girls, and myself.

Kelly


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Grrenie sent for the pink Horns cap and 3 beautiful little girls.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Some more great pics, folks! Gotta get that album updated.


----------



## Ag96 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's Ag96 and Mrs. Ag96 in Cancun in June.

The 2nd pic is General CoolBro, Ag96, and their (much) better halves at the Tim McGraw and Faith Hill concert Saturday night.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

WOW! I am for SURE loving all these beautiful photos! Keep 'em coming.


----------



## BassnFelix (Jun 29, 2004)

*Me and my Mrs.*

At a recent Missions Baseball game here in San Antonio.


----------

